# An Interesting House/Business to Model



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what I think would be an interesting building to model, found it on the American Memory web site.










Harvey-Lining House & Pharmacy
Charleston, South Carolina, USA
Call Number: *HABS SC,10-CHAR,127-*
9 - Black & White Photographs


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

and its right on a trolley line! 

-Brian


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty interesting. Wouldn't be too difficult. Grandt Line windows and shutters would probably be a good fit. There are a couple of possible suppliers for the siding and shingles, either plastic or wood. Finding a nice double-truck trolley would be the real problem/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, and the larger higher resolution photographs give you a way to get as much detail as you wish to go to.

I do find it amusing though, that as usual the historic society just can't leave history as it is, but have to muck it up to what they think it should be.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Steve. That structure's got style.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, 

Way to go! My kinda building. It's interesting to see its placement--on a corner, adjacent to other similar buildings. Not to sound like a rivet counter (OK, maybe just once), some folks don't know what a town looks like and clump a lot of varied buildings on a slab. Not very realistic. My philosophy is "less is more," and it's best to have a handful of structures sprinkled over a broad area than to jam 50 of them into a 5 x 5 foot spot. That's just my opinion. Anyway, thanks for the photo.


----------

